# comment mettre les photos de mon ipad sur mon macbook



## hchauf (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai eu un problème avec mon macbook pro 13" il y a 1 mois et j'ai due changer le disque dur interne ce qui a fait que j'ai perdu toute mes données y compris les photos.
Heureusement jai toutes mes photos sur mon ipad (environ 7000 photos)mais je ne sais pas comment les transférer de l'ipad a mon ordi en sachant que avec transfert d'image ou iphoto on ne me propose que de charger les photo qui on été prise par l'appareil et non les autres.
Voila pourquoi je me tourne vers ce site en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider sur le sujet.
En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## Fìx (10 Juillet 2012)

J'ai voté "a" et j'ai pas honte de le dire ! 

Par contre t'aurai p'têt pu mettre l'option "sans opinion" non ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Je pense que la bonne solution est "b" 
Fìx tu n'as rien compris a ce sondage


----------



## hchauf (10 Juillet 2012)

désolé je ne sais pas ce que c'est qu un sondage en fait mais pouvez vous m aider avec ma question svp ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> J'ai voté "a" et j'ai pas honte de le dire !



Je suis solidaire. Vive le "a".


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Avez vous essayé de raccorder l'iPad avec le câble, puis de iPhoto, sélectionner toutes les photos dans l'iPad puis cliquer sur le bouton importer la sélection.


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Juillet 2012)

J'ai voté!!! Mais comme le vote est secret je garde ça pour moi....


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Un cou de boule à celui qui fait gagner b


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un cou de boule à celui qui fait gagner b




c'est fait...... alors..... allez viens t'bat si t'es un homme......


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Zut j'ai trop boulé aujourd'hui. Mais demain promis je t'en colle une


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Zut j'ai trop boulé aujourd'hui. Mais demain promis je t'en colle une




On est demain..... aloooooooors?


"b" a gagné!!!!!


----------

